

Ask HN: Headsets for remote workers - danielnc

Hi everyone, I want to get a new headset and i need some suggestions of what should I get.<p>I&#x27;m a remote worker and need a good quality microphone<p>Thanks!
======
eduardordm
I have a really expensive bose headset but I find myself using my phone's
cheap in-ear most of the time. If you need mobility, nothing can beat them.

[http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-
devices/smartphone...](http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-
devices/smartphones/smartphone-accessories/EO-HS3303WEGWW)

------
bryan11
A $30 Turtlebeach Earforce Z11 is working well for me. Too big for travel, but
fine to keep by the home desk.

